# Achilles Tendonitis, Plantar Fasciitis, Othe Foot Problems



## louise2 (Jan 22, 2002)

I have had foot trouble for about 10 years now. I finally got a diagnosis two years ago of plantar fasciitis and achilles tendonitis, about the same time I finally got my FMS diagnosis. I have tried everything the podiatrist suggested to no avail. Then last year I had an avulsion fracture(tendon torn from bone with chunk of bone) on my left foot!!! The horribly severe pain was eliminated with neurontin. I can't be on my feet for long periods of time, I can't wear hard soled shoes or shoes with backs. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, what have you tried and/or what has worked? Since the broken foot I also have nerve damage (I'm again taking neurontin to try to help this), and my foot "clicks", like something pops in and out, with som - to - bad pain. To make matters worse, I have two bulging disks causing sciatica, so I can't sit for long periods of time without aggravating that!! A literal "pain in the butt"!!! I am tired of waking up every day wondering which aspect of Fibro will be worst today.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Just want to welcome you to the fm board. I'm not familiar with the foot problems that you have, but I do know that my feet get very sore if I stand too long. If I'm moving I'm okay, but if I stand still for too long my legs and feet hurt. I wear orthotic sandals with a lift and other than that I do yoga and take warm baths. However, I can relate to the sciatica. It really is a pain in the butt!!! Have you ever gone to physio therapy for bulging disks? You probably know all the proper ways of bending and lifting and exercises to strengthen the back muscles. I was also told that if I work on my abdominal muscles my back will be stronger too. Well, I'm trying to work on those abs now (New Year's resolution). Hang in there.


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Weener, I too suffer from the sciatica problems. More than just working on your abs, do keigal exercises (more than just the kind pregnant women do). My physiotherapist recently learned about this and started my therapy. I have to tell you the difference it has made in my lower back was unimaginable to me. I had a car accident in 1991 which is what triggered my FM along with back problems. I have been in and out of various treatments since then but was amazed at the difference keigal exercises made. Also working out with the "theraball" will help the lower back muscles.


----------

